# old solar pics



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

The tank finally went. Photovoltaic panel still works. Pump still works. Collectors still hold water and heat. Looks like crap but it still makes hot water even with the tank leaking. System was installed in 1980. I think it lasted so long because it's on unclorinated well water.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

on second thought, the owner must have been mistaken about the date. the tag says 86 on it.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

*On a hunch...I suspect you're right, the tank might be gone...just a hunch.*


----------



## Proud Plumber (Sep 15, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> *On a hunch...I suspect you're right, the tank might be gone...just a hunch.*


Always trust your gut.


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

I dunno, that's what the owner said but I'm still on the fence about it:laughing:


----------



## Double-A (Aug 17, 2008)

Crapsmanship like that is hard to find these days.

I'm not sure I could bring my standards that level.


----------



## user4 (Jun 12, 2008)

Are you sure that it's not the upper element leaking?

Hate to junk a tank for something minor...


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Killertoiletspider said:


> Hate to junk a tank for something minor...


I agree!

I think its the packing on the blue brass valve that needs tightening...


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

_


Double-A said:



Crapsmanship like that is hard to find these days.

Click to expand...

_


Double-A said:


> _I'm not sure I could bring my standards that level._




It was a solar contractor who installed the system, NOT a plumber.


----------

